# graduation makeup + white dress?



## ductapemyheartt (May 20, 2007)

okay, for graduation we have to wear all white dresses [with sleeves, below the knee ---lame] and i need advice. what should i do with my makeup? what goes well with white? i do not really like going all natural on my makeup..


----------



## triccc (May 20, 2007)

IMO, anything can go with white.. maybe you can do your school colors?


----------



## lotus (May 21, 2007)

i think white's an easy color to match since that and black matches with everything. it might just be me, but i like doing simple looks that aren't too harsh for special occasions such as graduations. you want to be able to look back and say "i love how i did my makeup!", but actually, you can say that with makeup looks that you already like. i like the idea of wearing your school colors, but it wouldn't be a good idea if your school colors aren't ones that matches well. ok, so it might just be me, but i'd go with a brown eyed look. i can't see from you avatar, but i'd say that brown eyeshadows go well with all eye colors. my favorite these days are ricepaper, shroom, mulch, satin taupe, and twinks. also, bobbi brown makes some great eyeshadows, i just placed a huge order from them, but i've tried their shadows before. i have to say, check out black plum! okay, so it's not brown, but it's a great color! after all the shadow colors, don't forget to line your eyes, curl your lashes and pump up on the mascara! 

go with a nice light pink blush that'll just give you the pinched cheeks look. i LOVE smashbox's o-glow! it's a clear gel that reacts with your skin chemistry to turn your cheeks to the color you would blush naturally. it's a great new product that lasts all day and best of all, it's packed full of antioxidants and other skin benefiting nutrients. one tip, wash your hands immediately after applying this as it will color your fingers as well. start with a little dab since it a little bit goes a long way, plus you can add more if you need to. i also like to add some kind of radiance, i love bare escentuals' radiances for this. for this, clear radiance, bare radiance or pure radiance would be perfect! to me, it's a miracle powder in a jar. it doesn't add sparkles to your cheeks, but just a glow. it's kinda hard to describe, but i love it. i don't know any mac products that would resemble the bare escentuals' radiance, since i'm not familiar with their face products. 

also, i don't think wearing shimmery foundation would be recommended. if you have oily skin, the added sparkle will just be too much. keep it matte, simple and lovely! if you take pictures, you don't want your whole face looking oily or too shiny. don't forget to wear sunscreen, even if it's not sunny!

oh- don't forget to post your graduation photo and your makeup look! it would be nice to see the end results. hope you get more help from other lovely ladies. good luck and happy graduation!


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (May 21, 2007)

For my 21st I'm wearing a white dress and I'm going to do TURQUOISE eyes... I LOVE LOVE LOVE the color and it goes very well. Like shimmermoss and those kinds of colors... Thats if you want something bright though. (brights not for everyone...)

You could also go with something simple, neutral eye makeup with beautiful black liner and wing it out a little with a nice "brighter" lipstick for a glamourous feel. 
I wouldn't go too bold personally, as it's your graduation, and as time goes on these present colors obviously won't be "in season" and therefore might ruin the photos by some "20 years time "hideous" makeup, if you get what I mean.


----------



## Showgirl (May 21, 2007)

I'd do a fairly simple eye (lick of black fluildline, big lashes, just a bit of shimmer) and bright red matte lips. That kinda look always photographs well, and will look kinda "Hollywood starlet".


----------



## lotus (May 22, 2007)

yup, false lashes would be a good idea, but try opting for a natural look with a bit of length. this way, your eyes would be more accentuated in the pictures that are a bit farther away. ardell makes great lashes!


----------



## Allybean (May 22, 2007)

Oooh, I was going to ask this exact same question--we have to wear white dresses and white caps and gowns....and I had no clue what to do with it!


----------

